# Hello from Washington State



## velhinha (Jan 29, 2012)

My story began a billion years ago with a cruel biological father who drank a fifth a day and liked to beat on his offspring for sport, I was usually 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] in line. Now a days that may happen less (hopefully) but back in the day it was common as I learned from friends years later. Later in my life I loved skiing and horses (usually not at the same time). Ive been thrown by horses plenty but once galloping along a beach I ended up thrown into some mean barnacle covered boulders. I landed right on my lower back. I was hurting for a very L O N G time after that, but never went to a doctor. Two or three skiing accidents and several car accidents later, I find myself here in 2012. My body is broke. Ive had two failed spinal surgeries, many neurosurgeon consults (one coming up in March for my neck) . Ive been down and back the pain medication road. For me, they just dont work with the type of pain I experience if that makes any sense. If I could describe in one word how I feel, its weary. I am weary of pain, doctors, surgeries, disappointments and not feeling like I have a bit of control over any of it. Im just plain weary. I am sure by reading this forum there are many who can relate and are just as weary as me. Probably there are plenty who are even wearier than me. 
I have a son whos in the medical field. Hes been encouraging me to try marijuana for pain for a long time. My experience in trying it has never been for pain and I never liked the stuff. Is that weird? All it ever did for me was making me think too much and Im the sort of person who has wayyyyy too much bouncing around in my little noggin. I enjoy NOT thinking too much. So he tells me its different than it was 20 or 30 years ago when I smoked it a handful of times. There are different strains that affect people differently.
So now Im very interested. I feel a little hope. Hope is a good thing right now because after a long road of none I feel some happiness about the possibility that this may work for me. Im lucky that in my State of Washington medical marijuana is legal at a time when I need to try it, I like that. I also like growing things and Im pretty sure with a little bit of dumb luck I could grow my own medicine which I like even more. I really like the idea of making canna-butter if it works for me and I decide to grow it myself, thats pretty cool too. I am really interested to learn from people here which strain they feel works on pain the best?. I would be grateful for any info there. 
Any way this is where Im at. Thanks for having a place for a weary broken lady to come to.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 29, 2012)

I am looking to move to Washington soon if you don't mind what area or region do you live?


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 29, 2012)

welcome to riu....


----------



## velhinha (Jan 29, 2012)

DSB65 thank you for the welcome. @Stonerman I live on the coast, not far from Forks. It's pretty here in this state. We have a very varied climate depending on which side of the Cascades you live so it's worth doing some research to see which climate you'd prefer. I personally love the woods, rivers and ocean here so I picked an area that gave me quick access to those.


----------



## brickman51 (Jan 30, 2012)

hey there,..srry to hear bout all the surgeries. i broke my back,..but would not let them operate. did therapy for a year,..and i just deal with back and leg pain alot...ahhh,..the horses!
i so miss riding all day specially up in the mountains. nothin like a good stepper, with a good trail or valleys to just let go in,..and a river or too to cross. anyway, hello, and i seriously hope you find
whatever helps you deal best with all the pain. i am new here, but i sincerely hope to make a few friends over time, and share knowledge and experience so that we all can benifit.
good luck,...D.


----------



## velhinha (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello to you as well Brickman51. If there was one do over in my life it would be to choose NOT have to the first spinal surgery. I am happy for you that you were able to miss that ride. For those of us that live pain there are so many losses involved within it. I pine for the old days of living life full speed. No way of getting around it, it just plain sucks to lose what you love to do. These days I like to try to stay in the moment as much as possible, it doesn&#8217;t always work but that&#8217;s being human. Someone smarter than me used to say, &#8220;There are gifts to be found in every experience no matter how horrible&#8221;. I like that. Can&#8217;t say I believe it when the dark moments of disappointment and pain envelope me, but I like it. Good luck to you too Brickman51.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome...

Indica would probably be the best category for pain.
It will get you high as shit (especially for a beginner) and will take the pain away...

Eventually you can start smoking Sativas, and going about your day like normal.
But even those will knock you on your ass at first


----------



## velhinha (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Finshaggy and the info. I'll try the Indica next week. I have a high pain tolerance and a low med tolerance. My hope is to find something that allows better daily function and higher energy. I read about a strain being developed called "K" strain that held some promise, unfortunately I don't remember now where I read that. In any case, I guess it's trial and error and building up tolerance, small price to pay I reckon.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 30, 2012)

velhinha said:


> Thanks for the welcome Finshaggy and the info. I'll try the Indica next week. I have a high pain tolerance and a low med tolerance. My hope is to find something that allows better daily function and higher energy. I read about a strain being developed called "K" strain that held some promise, unfortunately I don't remember now where I read that. In any case, I guess it's trial and error and building up tolerance, small price to pay I reckon.


Online Research can only teach you so much.

I would just hit the Indicas for now, and try to find out which one knocks the pain out best for you.

Then once you've gotten your pain handled, I'd start trying to find the perfect Sativa for you. Because Sativas are the one's that will allow you to be energetic, and alert while still being medicated


----------



## brickman51 (Jan 31, 2012)

cookies r the shit!,..lol..i had 2 little cookies today and i had to sit down 30 minutes later,..no pain,..just relaxed ,..but sitting,..lol....hey to ya Finshaggy.
sativas r waaay different then indicas so far as im concerned,..like this purple diesel i just finished,..it was a feel like getting some work on the room done kinda medication,..whereas the indica(blue hawaiin), knocked you down and u dont feel nothing for a while,..lol,
im like you Velhinya, it doesnt take much for me, im a real light weight as far as my friends r concerned,..lol..just a little and im swooped real good,..lol


----------



## velhinha (Jan 31, 2012)

brickman51 said:


> cookies r the shit!,..lol..i had 2 little cookies today and i had to sit down 30 minutes later,..no pain,..just relaxed ,..but sitting,..lol....hey to ya Finshaggy.
> sativas r waaay different then indicas so far as im concerned,..like this purple diesel i just finished,..it was a feel like getting some work on the room done kinda medication,..whereas the indica(blue hawaiin), knocked you down and u dont feel nothing for a while,..lol,
> im like you Velhinya, it doesnt take much for me, im a real light weight as far as my friends r concerned,..lol..just a little and im swooped real good,..lol


LOL Brickman.....cookies...... sounds like a pleasant way to go.


----------



## brickman51 (Jan 31, 2012)

ya know its actually a very slow and easyway to medicate, cookies and other sundry items that r well made,...not all cookies r equal,.....lol


----------



## Jone aristo (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello

Me is from USA and join this forum very superb and interesting .


----------



## Jone aristo (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi

I am new here and it is very great pleasure for me to have the study of all the thread very informative and useful for all viewers.


----------



## lsdcrystals (Feb 1, 2012)

eastern or western WA?


----------



## velhinha (Feb 1, 2012)

lsdcrystals said:


> eastern or western WA?


 Western Wa here, coastal region.


----------



## brickman51 (Feb 3, 2012)

i am also on the coast in westeren wash,..Vel.....just a heads up for ya.....


----------



## Jone aristo (Feb 5, 2012)

Jone aristo said:


> Hello
> 
> Me is from USA and join this forum very superb and interesting .


physical therapy business


----------



## Jone aristo (Feb 5, 2012)

Jone aristo said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here and it is very great pleasure for me to have the study of all the thread very informative and useful for all viewers.


physical therapy business


----------



## Bryon240 (Feb 6, 2012)

southwest washington is where i am and life is daKIND here.can anybody say how long after i switch to 12/12 it takes to show signs of flower? is it 7 to 10 days,i am on day 7 now of 1212


----------



## libertylover2 (Feb 6, 2012)

beloved vel, I know you'll be soon joyful, pain free, and "weary" will be only a memory of the past.


----------



## velhinha (Feb 6, 2012)

libertylover2 said:


> beloved vel, I know you'll be soon joyful, pain free, and "weary" will be only a memory of the past.


 Thank you Liberty, I think you're right . I hope you find the right solution for what you are going through too. I have thought about it so much since you posted and I keep coming back to the same thing, I am so grateful that my sister had the treatment she did, when she had it. I don't know what I'd do without her.


----------



## iEntertain (Feb 6, 2012)

And the beauty of this medicine is that are so many suitable strains to help in the ease of pain that finding one should be extremely easy. And if you're in an area with an abundance of dispensaries, as a beginner, even a lower priced strain will work to ease you into the medication, without as big a risk of getting too baked. Granted, there is something to be said for being overbaked on a potent strain for pain relief haha


----------



## MRGreenThum (Feb 6, 2012)

Hows it going. All good here Glad to see another washington grower get on RIU. Are you medical? And west/east side? Lols All good from the dry side! Hope all is well talk to you guys later.


----------

